# TV Contour Maps



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

There used to be at least 2 sources on the net for Contour maps - 100000watts.com and ardman.net. 100000watts has gone subscription, and ardman doesn't seem to exist anymore.

Is there still any free access to contour maps on the net? TIA.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

try wayback.org ( i think) it lets you look at old websites..or do a search on wayback machine


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

Contour maps found!

Looks like the old CDBSCGI database that used to be on Ardman.net can now be found at http://www.bsexton.com.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Not sure what you mean by "TV contour maps" in the title of this thread, but you can 
view contour / topography maps at http://www.topozone.com.


----------



## jimisham (Jun 24, 2003)

gbranch is asking about the contour maps that show Grade A and Grade B coverage areas for TV stations.


----------



## RaceTrack (Jun 11, 2004)

gbranch said:


> Contour maps found!
> 
> Looks like the old CDBSCGI database that used to be on Ardman.net can now be found at http://www.bsexton.com.


I just tryed www.bsexton.com and it doesnt work, so I have no idea where to find it.


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

RaceTrack said:


> I just tryed www.bsexton.com and it doesnt work, so I have no idea where to find it.


It's working for me as of 11 June, 10:30 PM CDT.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

RaceTrack said:


> I just tryed www.bsexton.com and it doesnt work, so I have no idea where to find it.


Getting to the entry form at this site worked fine. But any query I try returns "Page Not Found".


----------



## RaceTrack (Jun 11, 2004)

Yea, same here.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RaceTrack said:


> Yea, same here.


Ditto


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A couple of questions, please. Being some 60-70 miles from both Jacksonville and Savannah, I get no usable OTA signal from any broadcast affiliate of ABC, NBC, CBS or FOX. I would like to get CBS-HD from E*, even if I have to "move" to do it.

1.How can I locate and identify a suitable "white area to which I can "move"?
2. What is the technical and/or regulatory difference between a "grade B" signal contour, and a "white" area?

Any ideas or suggestions on "moving" to qualify for CBS-HD would be appreciated.

tia


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> 1.How can I locate and identify a suitable "white area to which I can "move"?


Nick.... I'll "rent" you the apartment attached to my house in zip 32963. No smoking though in the apartment. :lol:


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Nick what ant are you working with? I am 40 miles north of Sav and get both Sav and Jax HD. The Sav stations CBS and NBC suck. CBS has bad audio/video sync problem and NBC is mono. ABC is not on yet and FOX is low power Go for the Jax stations. No way you will get CBSHD from E


----------

